# Help with Flower I.D., Please.



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

This is the only one of these I've seen on this place.




















Thanks,
Alex


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

maybe wrong but looks like joe-pye.
is that photo current?

ours were done blooming about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Looks like Joe Pye Weed (Eupatorium fistulosum).


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Joe-Pye weed, and a great bee plant coming in here in August, when other sources can be scarce. It is now almost done in my area.

Collect that seed and scatter it in places where the soil is commonly kept damp. It is a perennial and may not flower until the second summer.

I have 10 acres of it in a former beaver meadow, now no longer impounded.

The pollen is drab grayish stuff. My bees get a good nectar flow from it.

Enj.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, the picture was taken this morning.

Enj., it is growing in a creek bottom that stays fairly moist. The bees are bringing in a lot of gray pollen now and actively foraging something. There must be more of that somewhere. We live not too far from a small river, also.
It looks like the fall flow began about two weeks ago, but I didn't know what they were finding. I guessed it must have been Asters as the short Goldenrod had begun blooming a few days ago and the tall GR is just now turning the slightest bit yellow.

Thanks again,
Alex


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

knapweed gives whitish-gray pollen and would be blooming at the same time as joe-pye.
bees work knapweed hard for nectar and pollen.
any knapweed around? (pollen is very bitter tasting as well.)


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Clyde, I have seen some Knapweed, although very scare. 

This place was part of a cattle ranch in the past. Since fencing out everyone's cattle the wildflowers are making a comeback. 

Alex


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Help with flower I.D Please. 

I used to think this is Spanish Needle, but now I'm not sure. It just started blooming within the past week. It grows mostly in road ditches and other disturbed areas.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Joe Mac:

I will put my money on a perennial sunflower in the Helianthus family. There are a number of species that it might be. Look at images on Google of Helianthus salicifolius, H. decapetalus, H. atrorubens, H. microcephalus and there are more, too, that would need to go in the lineup and get keyed out to positively identify this flower.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Joe Mac,

I have seen a lot of that in this area as well as between here and Mena.

Alex


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Knisely,

Thanks so much. I looked them up and it is either the helianthus decapetalus, or the helianthus microcephalus (small woodland sunflower). Bees like this plant but unfortunately there's not much of it around here.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

AHudd said:


> Joe Mac,
> 
> I have seen a lot of that in this area as well as between here and Mena.
> 
> Alex


Alex,

I wish a had a few acres of it. Honey bees and bumblebees really like it. I used to see a lot of it in areas where the timber had been clearcut, but it disappears when the trees and brush take over.


----------

